# HK Importation



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On another forum, someone claimed that the German government is not allowing HK to import any guns into the USA. So, they are having to make everything here in the USA...

Anyone know anything about that? I had never heard of that before. I know HK has had some financial and legal problems in the past few years, but this was news to me.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The only thing I could find is the *HK45 series of pistols *are being manufactured in Columbus GA. I would assume the rest of their models are being exported from Germany. H&K USA invested 28 million in the new plant in Columbus, GA., therefore, I would assume they are pretty financially sound in the U.S.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My understanding is some of the firearms imported to the U.S. had select fire parts installed in them by mistake, a few years back.


----------

